# mutt + accents (résolu)

## Thesee

Bonjour tout le monde,

D'abord: je suis ravi de Gentoo (pour le moment en tout cas ^_^)

J'ai encore un ti problème: j'ai installé mutt (the client mail d'après beaucoup de monde) mais lorsque je reçois un mail accentué, des "?" ou autres trucs zarbi apparaissent à la place des accents. 

J'ai mis dans mon .mittrc :

set charset="iso-8859-1"

Mais rien n'y fait. Sinon, j'ai suivi tous les conseils pour franciser son mode console dans ce forum et ça marche nickel... à par mon problème avec mutt.

J'ai aussi un autre problème depuis deux ou trois jours: j'essaye d'emerger des programmes (abook en l'occurence), mais il me met des :

Connecting to 212.219.247.16:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Un problème de mirror ? Comment je peux le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance!!!!Last edited by Thesee on Thu Jun 03, 2004 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'ai ca et ca passe bien :

```

set charset="utf-8"

set locale="fr_FR.UTF-8"

```

----------

## Thesee

J'ai essayé mais maintenant, il me met des \303\251 pour les é et plein de chiffres du genre pour les autres accents  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne les mirrors => excusez, je savais pas où aller chercher la liste des mirrors   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BobDylan

En fait, ton problème d'accents peut tout simplement venir de la police de caractères que tu utilises dans ton terminal. Nombre de polices ont une origine anglo-saxonne et ne supportent pas les accents.

Pour ma part j'utilise la police smoothansi disponible dans le package de polices artwiz et les accents sont bien affichés.

----------

## Thesee

je n'ai jamais utilisé ce package, je suis en train de lire de la documentation, mais (peut-être que je suis dans le faux) c'est pour changer les fonts du mode graphique, non?

Moi, mon problème m'a l'air interne à mutt car même en mode console il remplace les accents par des "?" ou des "\303\205" suivant que je ne mets rien, ou que je mets la config que m'a conseillé kernel_sensei.

Mais si ça marche quand même pour le mode console, si tu pouvais me dire comment tu fais, ça m'intéresse  :Smile: 

----------

## BobDylan

Non, les fontes artwiz sont des fontes au format bitmap que tu peux utiliser avec les émulateurs de terminal.

Est-ce que les accents sont bien affichés quand tu tapes des mots accentués dans une fenêtre de terminal ? Si oui c'est un problème de configuration de mutt, sinon c'est un problème de police de caractères.

Et j'ai dans mon muttrc:

```
set charset="iso-8859-15"

set send_charset="iso-8859-15"

charset-hook iso-8859-1 iso-8859-15

set locale="fr_FR"

```

----------

## Thesee

non, ça marche pas  :Sad: 

j'ai essayé la configuration que tu m'as donnée dans le .muttrc et ça va po  :Sad: 

je vais toujours copier ce que je dans .muttrc, peut-être qu'il y a des trucs qui entrent en conflit...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> set pager_context=1                        
> 
> set pager_index_lines=6                 #show a mini-index in pager
> ...

 

Parce que j'ai pas envie de me défaire de mon beau petit mutt pour de sombres histoires d'accents  :Smile: 

----------

## BobDylan

Bon, là j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien.

Pourrais-tu poster ton /etc/env.d/02locale ainsi que les settings KEYMAP et CONSOLEFONT de ton /etc/rc.conf ?

Pourrais-tu également poster la section "Native Language Support" du fichier de configuration de ton kernel ?

----------

## Thesee

Voici mon /etc/en.d/02locales:

```

LANG="fr_FR@Euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@Euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@Euro"

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR"

LC_TIME="fr_FR"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR"

LC_NAME="fr_FR"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR"

```

Mon rc.conf :

```

...

KEYMAP="be-latin1"

...

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

...

```

Et voici la section Native language support:

```

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

```

J'espère que l'erreur est evidente  :Very Happy: 

En tout cas, déjà merci pour essayer de m'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## BobDylan

Le problème peut peut-être venir du fait que tu utilises 

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

 et que le support UTF8 n'est pas activé dans ton noyau 

```
# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set
```

Essaye de commenter la ligne CONSOLETRANSLATION dans ton /etc/rc.conf (après tu fais env-update et source /etc/profile pour appliquer les modifications puis tu dois te reloguer pour que les modifications soient effectives pour ton utilisateur).

Si ça ne marche pas voici les settings que j'utilise.

/etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"
```

.config

```
# Native Language Support

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

...

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

...

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

...

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

...

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m
```

----------

## Thesee

Ca marche!!!!

Un tout gros merci!  :Smile: 

Je ne comprends par contre pas pourquoi cela marche  :Smile: 

J'ai repris exactement la configuration que tu m'as donnée. La première fois, j'ai d'abord compiler les "Native Language Support" directement dans le noyau (pour ne pas à devoir réinstaller mes modules alsa  :Smile:  oui, je sais, fainéantise...  :Very Happy: ) mais ça ne marchait pas. Et en les mettant sous forme de module, ça marche !

Encore un gros merci!

Prochaine étape => le "return receipt" avec mutt :p

----------

## chipsterjulien

J'ai la même erreur cependant je n'ai pas compilé en module mais en dur l'utf8 et l'iso-8859-1 et 15

Avec vim comme éditeur, vim ouvre par défaut mon mail en écriture utf-8 alors que je voudrais qu'il l'ouvre en iso-8859-1 voir 15

avec nano aucun soucis mais je voulais garder vim

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

----------

## TTK

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> Avec vim comme éditeur, vim ouvre par défaut mon mail en écriture utf-8 alors que je voudrais qu'il l'ouvre en iso-8859-1 voir 15
> 
> avec nano aucun soucis mais je voulais garder vim
> 
> 

 

J'ai eu le même genre de pb avec slrn. Résolu en mettant dans le .slrnrc:

```

set mime_charset "iso-8859-15"

set editor_command "vim \"+set fileencoding=\""

```

Si ça peut t'aider ..

(et puis j'ai viré tout le utf et je m'en porte bien mieux)

----------

